# Opinions about Shed-X?



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

After the successful recommendation on the “Kong Zoom Groom” which actually is great.
I want to consult if anybody here ever tried “Shed-X”
http://reviews.petco.com/3554/7286/reviews.htm
This was recommended for my Chiropractor who claim had a severe shedding problem at home and is almost gone after just one month using this product.
Any opinions?


Thanks!!!


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes this stuff works great. 
I have not been able to find it for a long time. Pet Co can not seem to keep it on the shelf. 

So I was using Longivity...that got pricey now I am using Nutri Vitimins, I think they are called, they are working great.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Never tried it, but looking at the ingredients I wouldn't use it. Soy oil, wheat oil, BHT.....

You can probably get the same benefit by supplementing with fish oil and avoid all those other nasties.

Also, GSDs shed. Just part of being a double coated dog. If you feel your dog is shedding an inordinate amount for a GSD, I'd look to diet as the primary cause and maybe consider switching her to a different food.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I agree with Chris, you know dogs should normally shed I wouldn't want to inhibit that process if you find that it they are over shedding it most likely is diet or allergies. Since I got Sonny on a good diet that his body can handle his coat is getting better and I don't have handfuls of hair coming out. You have to expect certain times of the year will have excess shedding like spring time because it is normal you don't want them to keep hair that needs to naturally come out. Saying that I did try it on my husky years ago, I don't remember what it was and it made her very scattered and almost ADD like. I wouldn't use it I would look at diet that is my opinion .


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Chris, 
I didn’t know that Soybean Oil/Wheat Oil is bad, why is bad?
I already Give 1 cap/twice day of oil fish from Walgreens (Omega3 and 6), and she still shedding, the vet check her less than 2 months ago because she was scratching, I thought it was the dirt on her but the vet told me is the winter dryness, she was checked by allergies at the time and have none at all, she eat only Blue buffalo LPB and BB canned food, I know is not the top of the line but is the best I can afford right.
At first she was on Pedigree, then I move her to Purina Pro and after a few trials with other stuff we landed in BB which is her favorite right now for the last 3 months.
The shedding is less right now, but I think is the result of brushing every single day with 3 different devices including a direct vacuum.
I am concern that so much brushing can cause more dryness with time or skin problems, so I am looking for other options.

Thanks


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

from what ive read, bathing will cause skin irritation, but brushing does not. if im wrong some one let me know.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

some dogs are actually allergic to soy and wheat oils. i would also stick to plain fish oils.....

debbie


----------



## wentworthsmom (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the Furminator brush.It runs you about $50.00 or so. It's a bit expensive but it works great. I am a groomer and its my favorite brush. I got mine from petsmart and it came with shampoo and conditioner, the brush and brush to use in the bath and a bag to keep it in. Everyone that I have sold it to has LOVED it. Hope this helps!


----------



## new_wind (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you all, I don’t think I will need it at all, with the Kong Zoom thing after just one week I remove most hair, that thing is amazing, I want to think the food played a very important role because right now my girl is showing a beautiful and soft and shiny hair, and only from time to time she scratches but I don’t bath or get her wet since almost 2 months ago, of course it could be the season changing too, we are getting warmer down here.
Thank you once again.


----------

